# Bergwerk 2004



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

So ihr Leut, 

die Eurobike ist vorbei und ich werde einfach mal ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern  was so ansteht und was in nächster Zeit geplant ist.
Prio A hat bei uns die Aktualisierung der Website. Dies sollte so etwa eine Woche dauern. Es kommen einige neue Features hinzu... also lasst euch überraschen 
Desweiteren haben wir unsere neuen Modelle in einem (wie ich finde) tollen Katalog abgebildet. Zu bestellen ist dieser bei uns! KOSTENLOS! 
Eine Übersicht der Modelle (Photos + Geometriedaten), Lieferzeiten und Preise könnt ihr aber auch schon diese Woche an dieser Stelle entnehmen!

Die Rahmen wird es bei Bergwerk alle auch weiterhin einzeln geben.  Die Komplettbikes sind für 2004 in folgenden Ausstattungsvarianten zu bekommen: 

- Ecco (Shimano LX)
- Endurande (Shimano XT)
- Race (Shimano XTR)

Für alle die in diesem Jahr die IAA in Frankfurt besuchen wollen: Bergwerk ist am 16. September auf dem Renault Stand mir einigen Bikes vertreten. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2003)

Also euer Katalog muß es wirklich in sich haben. So wie der von den Leuten angepriesen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (3. September 2003)

Hab' den Katalog schon bei meinem Händler gesehen, sieht ganz nett aus.


----------

